# Looking for members and support groups in Sydney Australia



## Melly

Hi, I am a new member here and would really like to find some support groups in the Sydney area. I found IBIS, but they are mainly in Queensland. If anyone could help it would really be appreciated. Thanx


----------



## Annalisa

Melly, stick around here. I like posting here when I am having a bad day as folks here fully understand what having IBS like and can sympathise.


----------



## Melly

Thank you Annalisa, Just having the support of other people can really make things a bit easier, its when your dealing with it on your own just makes the situation feel impossible


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts

Thanks Melly for reaching out.I'm going to move this post to the Support Group meetup forum. We think more people visit their looking for local support groups.Jeff


----------



## Melly

Jeffrey Roberts said:


> Thanks Melly for reaching out.I'm going to move this post to the Support Group meetup forum. We think more people visit their looking for local support groups.Jeff


Thank you, that would be great, hopefully I can find a support group in my area, it would be a huge help


----------



## miss sick

I'm from Adelaide, so not quite close enough. But we seem to have a lack of support here too, so if you ever want to chat, feel free to send me a message


----------



## Melly

Hi Miss Sick, there doesn't seem to be much at all in Australia which is pretty sad. Would love to chat sometime. Thank you


----------



## Louis cjj

Hi all, I just commenced study in nutrition in Sydney Uni, and now I live in ultimo.I also suffer from IBS, love to meet up and support each other.


----------



## Melly

Hi Louis, its nice to meet some people from Sydney


----------



## Anzac71

Hi Melly I am from western Sydney and have suffered from IBS for around 5 years now. It would be great if an IBS support group could be formed in Sydney as it would be nice to share experiences with other sufferes who know what I have been going through.Jeff


----------



## Melly

Hi Jeff. I would really like to see a support group in Sydney also. I have met a couple of people here who would like to start one up seeing that there isn't much available at the moment.


----------



## kreamcheese kat

Hi Aussies!I'm also Sydney-based and would be up for a catch-up some time - would be nice to chat!Kate.


----------



## Melly

Hi Kate, Nice to meet you, its good having a few people from Sydney here


----------



## lb_

Hi I'm new, just joined because I saw this thread.I'm from sydney too, had IBS for the last year, diagnosed a few months ago. Would love to meet a few other people


----------



## Melly

Hey ib, nice to meet you. i've had ibs now for a few years now, its the worst, i've been trying to find support groups and other people to be able to swap stories and advice with to no avail. I hope you have better luck


----------



## lb_

Thanks for the warm welcome Melly. I hope







Does any recommend a good doctor or specialist around sydney?


----------



## Melly

lb_ said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome Melly. I hope
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does any recommend a good doctor or specialist around sydney?


Your very welcome ib







Feel free to message if you ever want to have a chat


----------



## Joe51

There is an active support group in Australia called IBIS Irritable Bowel Information & Support Association of Australia Inc.
website: http://www.ibis-australia.org/

The area contact (volunteer) role for Sydney is currently vacant. Please express interest via the IBIS website Contact Us page.

Some IBS patients find it difficult to leave the house and attend meetups so most of our support is currently delivered by phone or internet, our Member Pack and newsletters.

We are always interested in establishing regular face-to-face support group meetings with guest speakers etc if volunteers step forward to assist with this task.

Joe Stosser
Victorian state contact and National Vice-President - IBIS

[from the IBIS website]

Where are we?

The office is in Queensland but we are an Australia-wide organisation with members in every state.

What can we do for you?

We have a Member Resource Pack" which has a book, "Managing Irritable Bowel Syndrome," a CAN'T WAIT Card, a form for a Bowel Record, and Websites to Explore.

We publish a quarterly newsletter for members, Ibis Nest, which has news, educational articles, stories, thoughts and ideas. Reviews of books and websites are also included.

We are available on the telephone and email Monday to Friday, 9-5 for you to discuss any concerns about IBS. See Area Contacts or phone Claire at the office on (07) 3372 2091.

What can you do for yourself and others?

Firstly you can join our Association and get the benefits of membership.

Occasional cafe meetings are held to encourage members. Come along and share with others, details in newsletters.


----------

